# 1998 Audi A6 automatic quattro won't go into reverse



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

Hello Everyone,
I have a chance to buy a 98 A6. It's pretty decent shape, but it won't go into reverse.
I've done some searching and what I've found so far is that it could need a tranny cooler, some sort of module, a rebuild for the reverse gear, flush and fill, a new (to me) tranny or even a TCM...

In other words, the solutions aren't very direct. I'm not sure of the code, I just know that it's tiptronic.

If anyone knows of a fix, a thread that would point me in the right direction or even appropriate search terminology I would be grateful. I'm trying to decide of the price of the car is good enough for me to get it and try to fix it...

Thanks :beer:


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

Ha... nobody?


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Your right.. kind of hard to figure it out .. without some more info ...

Does it drive in all other gears ? Any weird noises in reverse gear ? Does the cluster recognize the selection of reverse ? There is a code ? How is is in shift quality otherwise ?

My guess is trans is cooked... which isn't unheard of in the C5 . but that's just a guess


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

how many miles are on it?
just park in places you dont have to back out of, or on a hill :laugh:


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

yo dont buy that car for any more than 500$ it could need a damn tranny


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

Ktownboostn said:


> Your right.. kind of hard to figure it out .. without some more info ...
> 
> Does it drive in all other gears ? Any weird noises in reverse gear ? Does the cluster recognize the selection of reverse ? There is a code ? How is is in shift quality otherwise ?
> 
> My guess is trans is cooked... which isn't unheard of in the C5 . but that's just a guess


According to the seller it drives in all other gears fine. Had/has about 190k miles on it. The other questions I'm not sure on. He drives it to and from the place he parks it to sell but other than that I didn't get a chance to look much.

I kinda want to keep this thread going in case the question pops up again for someone else. Even though it's impossible to diagnose it now that it's sold I think the issue is waaaay too common not to have some good dialogue.

So, if you've had this issue and actually fixed it, please comment how and what you did to solve it even if you just took all the old stuff out and replaced it.

:beer:


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

redbullgotwings said:


> yo dont buy that car for any more than 500$ it could need a damn tranny


Preciate the heads up man lol the thought of quattro was calling to me and then the thought of broken quattro brought me back to reality.


----------

